# Wards Open Road Monoshock



## Easy Money (Nov 17, 2012)

Most of the ones I've seen are Huffy but this one was sold as a Ward's Open Road. And it's a good thing that I was only looking to use the frame and shock cause that's about all I got. The fenders and seat crumbled upon teardown. Crank came apart okay but the fork did not. I used the stem and the wheels on other projects. Pedals, seat stay, chaingaurd, bars, front sprocket.... rough! Here is the bike fully assembled from last November when I got it...






... and here is the frame that I ultimately want to run 26 inch balloon tires on. Oh Yes!


----------



## krate-mayhem (Nov 20, 2012)

*mono shock*

That will be a cool project.


----------



## Easy Money (Nov 23, 2012)

Frame cleaned up and found a few parts. Not sure if my 26" wheel idea will work on this so my thought now is to build it as it was from the factory.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm so Jealous. Love that bike


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 25, 2014)

Very cool rig,coming along nicely.


----------

